# NBL news 9/27



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Powell sizzles in Breakers' win*

American import Riccardo Powell has led the New Zealand Breakers to a hard-fought 112-106 victory over the South Dragons at the North Shore Events Centre in Auckland on Tuesday night.

The South Carolina native top-scored for his side with 34 points on 14-of-19 shooting while Brian Wethers wasn't far behind with 31 points (9-of-18) as the Breakers hit 55.3 per cent of their field-goals to the Dragons' 47.9 per cent.

The Dragons had the lead after quarter and half-time, but the initiative turned in favour of the hosts after the midway point, the Breakers opening up a double-digit lead in the fourth quarter.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Brooks stands up*

After appearing to cruise through the pre-season, Darren Brooks produced easily his best game since arriving at the Wildcats finishing with 23 points, five assists and five rebounds in 38 minutes.

Brooks said after the game agsint the Slingers that Perth fans could look forward to seeing more of the same.

“Hopefully what you saw tonight (will continue),” he said. “I’m trying to be consistent, just try to play hard and play smart, that’s my whole thing, and I tried to do that tonight."

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Taipans finalise roster*

The Cairns Rawnet Taipans have announced the signing of Scott Cook to fill the final development player spot on the clubs roster for the 2006/07 Philips Championship season.

Cook, a point guard originally from Brisbane, is a former all Australian Schoolboy representative and has been playing College ball in the United States with Lindsay Wilson College in the NAIA division.

Cook has also won Player of the Year in the Mid-South Conference on two occasions and made the first All-Conference team for four consecutive years. He also capped of a memorable College career with selection in the NAIA First Team All-American for two years running.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Philips energy saving campaign*

Sydney Kings legend Dean Uthoff and current Kings players visited Oxford Falls Grammar School on Monday to help launch a State-wide education campaign by Philips aimed at teaching school children the importance of saving energy.

As part of the program, which was developed by specialist child educators especially for this campaign, students had a lesson on energy saving and where shown the importance of doing the small things in everyday life to make a big difference to the environment and reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

Using energy saving light bulbs, turning off the TV or the lights when leaving the room and drying clothes outside rather than using a dryer will be some of the many tips covered in the lesson.


complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Kings expect tough welcome*

Sydney Kings coach Brian Goorjian has warned his team to expect another frosty reception in Adelaide when it faces the 36ers on Wednesday night.

The American believes that, for various reasons, the Kings have become the team that everyone wants to beat in the Philips Championship.

Given that Adelaide are coming off the back of a thrilling 89-85 road win against the Wollongong Hawks, the 36ers are sure to be in good form.

But Goorjian, who led the Kings to three successive championships and last year's grand final, feels his team has to work even harder now as the prospect of getting one over the Kings provides extra motivation for their opposition.

"The guys that have been here a while knew the importance of us having a good start (this season) and squeezing out tight games," he said.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*A star is born?*

The Philips Championship may just have unearthed its newest superstar following a stunning debut from South Dragons rookie Joe Ingles at the North Shore Entertainment Centre on Tuesday night.

Ingles announced his arrival on the Philips Championship stage in no uncertain terms, scoring a team-high 29 points for the Dragons in their first-ever match, a narrow 112-106 loss to the New Zealand Breakers.

Ingles shot a sizzling 11-of-15 from the field, including 4-of-5 from beyond the arc. He was also a perfect 3-of-3 from the freethrow line and added seven rebounds, two assists and two steals in just over 40 minutes of court time.

Ironically, the rangy left-hander wasn’t even expected to play much of a role for the Dragons on debut until a pre-game injury to the legendary Shane Heal gave Ingles an early opportunity. To say the South Australian teenager seized that opportunity with both hands is somewhat of an understatement

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cats too strong for Slingers*

The Perth Wildcats have held off a determined Slingers outfit to record their second Philips Championship win from as many starts with a 109-100 victory at the Singapore Indoor Stadium on Wednesday night.

The Slingers trailed by as many as 20 points before a late resurgance saw them get within striking distance in the final quarter, but Perth was able to hold on for the win.

Shawn Redhage led the way for the Wildcats with an impressive 30-point haul, while Peter Crawford (18) and Tony Ronaldson (18) both stepped up.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Kings clinch thriller*

The Sydney Kings have snatched a 122-115 overtime victory from the Adelaide 36ers at the Distinctive Homes Dome on Wednesday.

Sydney surrendered the lead midway through the fourth quarter but forced the game into extra time when, with less than 30 seconds left on the clock, Luke Kendall scored a three-pointer before EJ Rowland added a basket to tie the scores at 109 points apiece.

Rowland also showed much determination during the extra period and the Kings all-round composure saw them record a memorable win.

Mark Worthington had a huge first half and finished with 34 points, Rowland finished with 25 while Luke Kendall was also busy (21 points).

Brett Maher got better as the game went on and finished with 24 points, while Nick Horvath (22 points) and Willie Farley (21 points) were also strong for Adelaide.

complete article


----------

